# Cracked Costa lens



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a pair of costa 580 Blackfin sunglasses that has a crack running down the middle of one of the lenses. I have no idea what happened to the lens. Will costa cover it and if they do whats the best way to get it repaired?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

they might do it for like 15 bucks or they may charged you 50 plus go to the website and fill out the repair form


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

Broken lens are not covered by warranty,I think its $75 to have 580 lens replaced.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Last time I replaced the 580 lenses it was like 125 plus the 20 dollar repair order.

That is why I use Guidelines now. Free replacement no questions asked.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

So the lifetime warranty is pretty much worthless with costas


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

They have to replace both lenses so it is like 90 bucks. You have too send it to Daytona beach and it takes about 2 weeks.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> So the lifetime warranty is pretty much worthless with costas


Since they got bought out a few years ago it went down hill. That's why I wear Guidelines now. Dont matter what happened to them take them back to any retailer and you get another pair on the spot no questions asked.


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

I just had a pair of 580g lens replaced on a pair of hammerheads. They replaced both lens so that they will match and it was $99 for lens replacement and $15 shipping.Just got them back last week. They will send you an email to let you know the repair costs after they have had a chance to look at the glasses. You will have to authorize the repairs.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Since they got bought out a few years ago it went down hill. That's why I wear Guidelines now. Dont matter what happened to them take them back to any retailer and you get another pair on the spot no questions asked.


Glad I found this out before I have a problem with mine.I've heard good things about guidelines so I will probably give them a try.also are maui jims worth the price


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

chicon monster said:


> Glad I found this out before I have a problem with mine.I've heard good things about guidelines so I will probably give them a try.also are maui jims worth the price


Maui Jims are much better than Costas in my opinion. Their service is also much better. IMO MJs have better lenses. 

Like splittine said, a lot of people have made a lot of complaints about Costa's policies since the company changed or whatever happened with them. 

Most important thing in a pair of sunglasses is that you get a frame and set of lenses that are comfortable and don't wear out your eyes, fashion and trends be damned.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> Maui Jims are much better than Costas in my opinion. Their service is also much better. IMO MJs have better lenses.
> 
> Like splittine said, a lot of people have made a lot of complaints about Costa's policies since the company changed or whatever happened with them.
> 
> Most important thing in a pair of sunglasses is that you get a frame and set of lenses that are comfortable and don't wear out your eyes, fashion and trends be damned.


Thanks for the advice.im still deciding whether I should get guidelines or maui jims.it seems like maui jims are better but guidelines are cheaper.im thinking about spending the extra money ti get a pair of maui jims.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I would try on some pairs of both before I spent the extra cash. I also have a pair of Guidelines that are great. A lot of people here swear by them.

If a pair falls overboard or gets lost or stolen, you aren't out as much as a pair of Maui Jims. To be honest, you can get quality lenses from a lot of places now. Most important imo is fit and eye fatigue. I have a large skull, so it's hard to find stuff that fits right and doesn't hurt my nose. 

Also, if you are going to fish in them a lot...make sure that the frame you buy protects your whole eye. I almost lost an eye after an 1/8 oz jig head found its way from about 30 ft. to the only part of my eye that wasn't protected at the time.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> I would try on some pairs of both before I spent the extra cash. I also have a pair of Guidelines that are great. A lot of people here swear by them.
> 
> If a pair falls overboard or gets lost or stolen, you aren't out as much as a pair of Maui Jims. To be honest, you can get quality lenses from a lot of places now. Most important imo is fit and eye fatigue. I have a large skull, so it's hard to find stuff that fits right and doesn't hurt my nose.
> 
> Also, if you are going to fish in them a lot...make sure that the frame you buy protects your whole eye. I almost lost an eye after an 1/8 oz jig head found its way from about 30 ft. to the only part of my eye that wasn't protected at the time.


Im satisfied with the fit of my costa right now nut I don't want to deal with it if they get broke. I have costa fisch now with x large lens and x large frames for my big head .when im on the water I either have a strap that floats or they are sinched on my head
I never take them off when im not at my house so I m nit worried about them getting lost or stolen.I will try on both guidelines and maui jims to see what feels better.what really matters to the me is how good the lenses are if they are pretty much the same I will go with guidelines.

Btw.i don't really care about looks

Thanks for the advice


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I just had a great customer service experience with costa, sent in a pair of MP2s I broke like 6 years ago, they don't make them anymore and the lady said I could have any frame I wanted for the cost of lens. Got brand new tripletails with smoke glass 400's for $59.


At the same time I sent in cracked fathoms, the replaced both lenses and the rubber that was peeling off the legs for $11.95. 

I have nothing but good things to say about Costa and their warranty.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

FenderBender said:


> I just had a great customer service experience with costa, sent in a pair of MP2s I broke like 6 years ago, they don't make them anymore and the lady said I could have any frame I wanted for the cost of lens. Got brand new tripletails with smoke glass 400's for $59.
> 
> 
> At the same time I sent in cracked fathoms, the replaced both lenses and the rubber that was peeling off the legs for $11.95.
> ...


Good to know their warranty isn't complete crap.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Good to know their warranty isn't complete crap.



Yeah, maybe I got lucky because there have been a lot of threads about Costa warranty in the past with very mixed reviews, some great like mine and some bad. 

It might just depend on who you talk to, the lady I spoke with was extremely nice, spoke English as her native language, and seemed dedicated to making sure I was happy with their glasses. What more can I ask for? I don't expect them to replace glasses for free because I dropped them or sat on them. They still gave me a heck of a good deal, in my opinion.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Broken or cracked lenses are never covered by Costa. I have been through three or four sets of 580 lenses. Every time the crack was my fault. You drop them the will crack. 

Not sure how a cracked lens is a warranty item anyway.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

chicon monster said:


> Im satisfied with the fit of my costa right now nut I don't want to deal with it if they get broke. I have costa fisch now with x large lens and x large frames for my big head .when im on the water I either have a strap that floats or they are sinched on my head
> I never take them off when im not at my house so I m nit worried about them getting lost or stolen.I will try on both guidelines and maui jims to see what feels better.what really matters to the me is how good the lenses are if they are pretty much the same I will go with guidelines.
> 
> Btw.i don't really care about looks
> ...


FWIW, warranty feedback is like everything else in customer service. People only usually complain when they feel they got screwed over. Same thing with boat motors, etc.

Probably a lot of good stories out there about Costa customer service that don't get told. 

I lost a 250 dollar pair of Maui Jims once (I replaced them) and it reminded me of the value of a lost or destroyed pair of sunglasses, which is nothing. Like throwing a rod overboard or leaving it on a pier.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> Thanks for the advice.im still deciding whether I should get guidelines or maui jims.it seems like maui jims are better but guidelines are cheaper.im thinking about spending the extra money ti get a pair of maui jims.


Might want to look into Smith's as well. My wifes been wearing them for years and I just bought two pair to replace my costa's after their customer service starting going downhill. Smith quality is way better than Costa and there customer service if great!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Linkovich said:


> Might want to look into Smith's as well. My wifes been wearing them for years and I just bought two pair to replace my costa's after their customer service starting going downhill. Smith quality is way better than Costa and there customer service if great!


How are there lenses compared to costas


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

chicon monster said:


> How are there lenses compared to costas


So far I like them better than my 580's...

One pair that I got has the green mirror techlite glass which are nice and the other has the polarchromic copper mirror. The Polarchromic are awesome, they adjust to the light conditions by getting darker or lighter.


----------

